# Any chance of a Starbuck kit?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will we see Starbuck from the new BSG as a small figure for the viper or as a figure kit?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

not likely... there may be a generic pilot fig - no identifiable human characters from the show at this time...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Absolutely no identifiable figures.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How about a burned Starbuck corpse for that crash scene diorama?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Absolutely no identifiable figures.


I guess it's because there's an added royalty to be paid for the actor's likeness?

That's too bad BSG producers won't make it easy or inexpensive. The license holders don't realize they would sell more kits if Starbuck was included or was on the box cover.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A generic pilot figure would be appreciated, Dave. Gotta have one for an in-flight display.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

John P said:


> A generic pilot figure would be appreciated, Dave. Gotta have one for an in-flight display.


I second that John P 

Also, if possible a clear head and cockpit to light up also would do wonders!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd _need _a clear head to do lighting!
Unfortunately I haven't _had _a clear head since the early 1980s.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

we know...............


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

*photos of the starbucks model*


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice one Steve,:jest:you must be buzzing after that lot,
Gordon


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And in four different scales!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Hmm, injection-molded caffeine...lick the model for an energy boost?


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm sure someone will do a resin starbuck/apollo/adama for those that have to have one.

Looking forward to the kit, glad to see it will include a pilot! At that scale, with the helmet on, any likeness would be hard to see anyways...

Charlie


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

solex227 said:


> Also, if possible a clear head and cockpit to light up also would do wonders!:thumbsup:


I'll third that!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Now those look like .98 cent kits.




Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


>


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

A figure would be great...just don't call him Starbuck, call him...Tim Horton 
Mcdee


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

HEY! I just figured out why the Starbuck in the new Galactica is a woman! It's because of the woman on the Starbucks' cups!!!!! Wooo-hooo!

Larry

:woohoo:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

One thing to remember on this is it is 1/32. We have a pilot figure, and in this scale I really don't think you can tell who it is. Especially in a helmet!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Moebius said:


> One thing to remember on this is it is 1/32. We have a pilot figure, and in this scale I really don't think you can tell who it is. Especially in a helmet!


Is it a female pilot figure? If yes, the figure will be a more curvy.

And they had a lot of female pilots on BSG so you can avoid the identifiable aspect and yet builders can modify it to Starbuck (with a nametag on viper and vest?)


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

No female pilot, but I would bet someone will be making decal sheets.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> How about a burned Starbuck corpse for that crash scene diorama?


You could always take a match or two to the figure that comes with the kit...


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm just happy that we will have a cockpit this time...:tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Vardor said:


> I'm just happy that we will have a cockpit this time...:tongue:


Can you still call it that with a woman pilot?


:devil:


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

kittypit?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Vardor said:


> I'm just happy that we will have a cockpit this time...:tongue:





John P said:


> Can you still call it that with a woman pilot? :devil:


I think so, but will it still have a joystick?


----------

